# Bottle feeding costs?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

About how much does it cost to bottle feed a Nigerian dwarf kid?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy, never looked at the cost. Are you talking whole milk or the milk replacer?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

What's the difference


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Whole cow milk would be from the grocery store unless you have a source for cow milk. The milk replacer you buy in a bag and mix with water. There are only a few milk replacers that are good. Most are junk and have actually killed kids. I always buy whole milk so not sure which are the good milk replacers.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah i use the whole milk too, i tried milk replacer once when it was my first bottle babies but they would have runny poop so i changed to whole milk and have used it ever since and they do great on it.  i know someone who puts raw eggs in their bottles and their kids get huge.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know at what age people sell Nigerian dwarf bottle babies but how often do you have to feed them?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

The reason I am asking is because last year I was supposed to get a bottle baby and the lady ended up giving her to someone else and then they later sold her to me so I never got the chance to bottle feed and I had her cage set up and everything ready so I was disappointed and I really want to raise a Nigerian kid! I just want to make sure I have the time to feed them however often they need it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You start out feeding them 4 times per day. As they get older you cut down to 3 times per day.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

So if I leave at 6:45 in the morning and get home at 2:30 would I be able to feed it correctly? Other family members would be home while I'm gone but not every day of the week.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you're feeding store milk, or replacer, a standard kid takes about $230 to raise until weaning. So probably $130-140 for a nigerian kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you fed the first bottle before work, then if someone could feed a bottle while you are gone, you could feed the rest.


----------

